# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  من چِم شده؟؟؟

## Zigzag

دو هفتس اصلا نمیتونم درس بخونم 
قبلش منظم روزی ۱۲ میخوندم 
نمیدونم چرا این طوری شدم
عذاب وجدانشو دارم 
استرسشو دارم 
ولی نمیخونم -_-
اگه براتون پیش اومده چنین حالتی میشه راهنماییم کنید که چی کار کنم ؟

----------


## mmd_javad_yari

عزیزم، همه اینجورین، توتنها نیستی، خیلی از دوستام کشیدن کنار، ادامه بده نزار حسرتش رو دلت بمونه بعدا.

----------


## Mahdi.k.h

> دو هفتس اصلا نمیتونم درس بخونم 
> قبلش منظم روزی ۱۲ میخوندم 
> نمیدونم چرا این طوری شدم
> عذاب وجدانشو دارم 
> استرسشو دارم 
> ولی نمیخونم -_-
> اگه براتون پیش اومده چنین حالتی میشه راهنماییم کنید که چی کار کنم ؟


به نظرت استرس و عذاب وجدانت ناشی از فشار های بیرونیه یا درونی ؟
همه ی زندگیت به کنکور بند هستش یا نه؟

نیازی هم به ریپلای نیست، جواب این دو تا سوال رو پیدا کنی میتونی مشکلت رو حل کنی ...

----------


## Mohamad_R

از خوبیای اسفند ماهه دیه! 

دیگه دیدم داره نابودم میکنه زور زدم تا امروز خوندم فردا و پس فردا یه فورجه دو روزه دادم به خودم !

----------


## indomitable

*چرا دوهفته بعدش اومدی دنبال علتش پس؟*

----------


## Mobin.

> دو هفتس اصلا نمیتونم درس بخونم 
> قبلش منظم روزی ۱۲ میخوندم 
> نمیدونم چرا این طوری شدم
> عذاب وجدانشو دارم 
> استرسشو دارم 
> ولی نمیخونم -_-
> اگه براتون پیش اومده چنین حالتی میشه راهنماییم کنید که چی کار کنم ؟


خیلی عنوان تاپیک جالب بود . تقریبن از 26 دی تا به امروز هرروز دو سه باری اینو از خودم میپرسم . جوابی براش پیدا نکردم .

----------


## Mobin.

> *چرا دوهفته بعدش اومدی دنبال علتش پس؟*


عزیز جان وقتی کسی دنبال کمکه این حرفا رو بهش نزنیم دیگه . این حرفا فقط حالشو بدتر میکنه . سعی کنیم انرژی بدیم نه اینکه انرژی بگیریم

----------


## indomitable

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mobin.


عزیز جان وقتی کسی دنبال کمکه این حرفا رو بهش نزنیم دیگه . این حرفا فقط حالشو بدتر میکنه . سعی کنیم انرژی بدیم نه اینکه انرژی بگیریم


باشه.

منظورم این بود وقتی به بن بست خورد زود بیاد کمک بگیره که وقتش هدر نره.تو این ماه های پایانی دوماهشو ممکنه اینطوری از دست بده.*

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> به نظرت استرس و عذاب وجدانت ناشی از فشار های بیرونیه یا درونی ؟
> همه ی زندگیت به کنکور بند هستش یا نه؟
> 
> نیازی هم به ریپلای نیست، جواب این دو تا سوال رو پیدا کنی میتونی مشکلت رو حل کنی ...


میدونی چیه
خوب میدونم منظورت از پرسش این دوتا سوال چیه و منطق اشتباهی هم پشتش نیست

ولی تمام کنکوری ها و من سال قبل که کنکوری بودم باید بگم.....این مدل پست های روشن فکرانه هرچقدر هم درست باشن برای یه کنکوری ای که چندماه دیگه آزمون داره نه نون میشه نه آب ، بهتره این حرفا رو بعداز کنکور بزنیم

الآن وقت روشن فکری نیست !
برای منم که سال پیش کنکوری بودم همچین حرفایی بیشتر مضحک بنظر میرسید تا راهنمایی (ببخشید که زیادی رک گفتم)

----------


## Alix_Sb

منم چند وقتی بود اصن نمیخوندم هی امروز فردا ، از شنبه ، از ....
دیدم یک ماه و خورده ای رفت و افت تراز عذاب وجدان و ...
رفتم نشستم کتابو گذاشتم جلومو شروع .... شکر درست شد ... اگ اینطوری هستین ک همین کارو کنید اگر مشکل دیگه ای هست ک .....

----------


## Mahdi.k.h

> میدونی چیه
> خوب میدونم منظورت از پرسش این دوتا سوال چیه و منطق اشتباهی هم پشتش نیست
> 
> ولی تمام کنکوری ها و من سال قبل که کنکوری بودم باید بگم.....این مدل پست های روشن فکرانه هرچقدر هم درست باشن برای یه کنکوری ای که چندماه دیگه آزمون داره نه نون میشه نه آب ، بهتره این حرفا رو بعداز کنکور بزنیم
> 
> الآن وقت روشن فکری نیست !
> برای منم که سال پیش کنکوری بودم همچین حرفایی بیشتر مضحک بنظر میرسید تا راهنمایی (ببخشید که زیادی رک گفتم)


آیا من گفتم اگر ناشی از فشار بیرونی باشه یا زندگیش به کنکور بند نباشه موفق نمیشه؟
اگر اینطور بود همه ی رتبه برتر ها باید بچه ی روستا و کارگرزاده بودن درصورتی که خیلی از رتبه برتر ها از خانواده های متمول هستن ...
من منظورم اینه که باید اول فازش رو مشخص کنه و دنبال انگیزه هایی که از همون جنس باشن بگرده  :Y (625):

----------


## Azad05

https://s16.picofile.com/d/842673578...16166628_n.mp4
نزاریم اینطوری شه

----------


## paradise.

اگه کرونا نبود میگفتم برو کتابخونه ای یا...چون اونجا وقتی میبینی چن نفر دارن درس میخونن ترغیب میشی که درس بخونی و جا نمونی....ولی چیزی که به برای من  کمک کننده بود کانال های یوتوبی که هر روز لایو میزاشتن و مطالعه میکردن 
مثلا  ari_horesh هر روز لایومیزاره هر روز حداقل ۱۲ ساعت میخونه .تو تایمهای استراحت تو قسمت چت بچه ها با هم حرف میزنن..
اگه خواستی اینم لینکاش
https://m.youtube.com/channel/UCofJUpHrBhBDhIpx7jIfCxQ

----------


## Zigzag

> *چرا دوهفته بعدش اومدی دنبال علتش پس؟*


فک میکردم خوب میشم اخه  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Zigzag

> اگه کرونا نبود میگفتم برو کتابخونه ای یا...چون اونجا وقتی میبینی چن نفر دارن درس میخونن ترغیب میشی که درس بخونی و جا نمونی....ولی چیزی که به برای من  کمک کننده بود کانال های یوتوبی که هر روز لایو میزاشتن و مطالعه میکردن 
> مثلا  ari_horesh هر روز لایومیزاره هر روز حداقل ۱۲ ساعت میخونه .تو تایمهای استراحت تو قسمت چت بچه ها با هم حرف میزنن..
> اگه خواستی اینم لینکاش
> https://m.youtube.com/channel/UCofJUpHrBhBDhIpx7jIfCxQ


چقد جالب 
ولی خب میدونی من جنبه یوتیوب رفتن ندارم ،یهو دیدی دارم کنسرت سیاوش قمیشی نگاه میکنم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Zigzag

> منم چند وقتی بود اصن نمیخوندم هی امروز فردا ، از شنبه ، از ....
> دیدم یک ماه و خورده ای رفت و افت تراز عذاب وجدان و ...
> رفتم نشستم کتابو گذاشتم جلومو شروع .... شکر درست شد ... اگ اینطوری هستین ک همین کارو کنید اگر مشکل دیگه ای هست ک .....


بنظرم بهترین پیشنهاده

----------


## Zigzag

> به نظرت استرس و عذاب وجدانت ناشی از فشار های بیرونیه یا درونی ؟
> همه ی زندگیت به کنکور بند هستش یا نه؟
> 
> نیازی هم به ریپلای نیست، جواب این دو تا سوال رو پیدا کنی میتونی مشکلت رو حل کنی ...


فشار درونیه که از بیرون شدت بخشیده میشه 
مامان بابامو میبینم یا دوستامو دوس دارم خودمو بکشم که درس نمیخونم :/

----------


## golii

سلام عزیزم...اول اینکه کاملا طبیعیه و اگه یوقتایی اینجوری نشی باید به خودت شک کنی
یا بشین از بحثایی که قبلا خوندی تست بزن و مرور کن و اصلااا مبحث جدیدی نخون
یا ی چن روزی عذاب وجدان و فکر کردن(لعنت ب هرچی فکره) رو بزار کنار و حسابی ب خودت استراحت بده...بگرد و خوش بگذرون و بعدش دیگه بشین بخون و از خودتم انتظار نداشته باش مث قبل دوباره روزی 12ساعتو کامل بخونی..بالاخره انسانی رباط که نیستی
موفق باشی

----------


## mohammad1381

من فکر کردم فقط خودم اینجورم!
دی ماه که شد ساعت مطالعه دو ساعت کم شد،بهمن دو ساعت کمتر و الان بازم 2 ساعت کمتر!(یه زمانی 11 ساعت میخوندم الان به زور 6ساعت!)

----------


## howitzer312

دو هفته که زیاد نیست شروع کن فقط کنکوری پیدا نمیشه که حداقل یک هفته از تایمش رو از دست نداده باشه

----------


## rz1

*بچه ها راس میگن...عادیه
منم همیجوری شدم مدتیه
من گاها توی حیاط پارکینگ راه پله و پذیرایی میخونم
ینی مکانم تغییر دادم


نیاز ب تنوع!!!!!!!*

----------


## Mohamad_R

> میدونی چیه
> خوب میدونم منظورت از پرسش این دوتا سوال چیه و منطق اشتباهی هم پشتش نیست
> 
> ولی تمام کنکوری ها و من سال قبل که کنکوری بودم باید بگم.....این مدل پست های روشن فکرانه هرچقدر هم درست باشن برای یه کنکوری ای که چندماه دیگه آزمون داره نه نون میشه نه آب ، بهتره این حرفا رو بعداز کنکور بزنیم
> 
> الآن وقت روشن فکری نیست !
> برای منم که سال پیش کنکوری بودم همچین حرفایی بیشتر مضحک بنظر میرسید تا راهنمایی (ببخشید که زیادی رک گفتم)



بشدت حرفای این کاربر که مولتی یوزرشم رو رد میکنم ! حتی به غلط :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> بشدت حرفای این کاربر که مولتی یوزرشم رو رد میکنم ! حتی به غلط


دوقطبی بازی درنیار اکانت قدیمیه زیرو  :Yahoo (15):

----------


## _Joseph_

منم یه چیزیم شده ولی نمیدونم دقیقا چم شده :Yahoo (17):  :Yahoo (114):  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## _Joseph_

> دوقطبی بازی درنیار اکانت قدیمیه زیرو


*یعنی افتاب پرست باید بیاد پیش تو یکی دو جلسه دوره بگذرونه 

ایم و تصویر رگباری عوض میشن (البته تصویر بیشتر)*

----------


## rz1

*من گاها ی کشیده هم ب خودم میزنم
برای برگشتن ب روال خوندن
*

----------


## ZAh_Akb

ببخشید بچه ها :Yahoo (68): 
ولی یکم خوشحال شدم از این بابت که تنها نیستم :Yahoo (105): 
چون منم یه مدت تو بهمن اینطور شدم
بعدش دیگه انقد با خودم کلنجار رفتم و خودم قانع کردم که باید بخونم 
هرچند به ساعت مطالعه ایده آلم نرسیدم ولی راضیم
شما هم به زودی اوکی میشی نگران نباش :Yahoo (8):

----------


## amir1376

> *من گاها ی کشیده هم ب خودم میزنم
> برای برگشتن ب روال خوندن
> *


روش های خشونت امیز خیلی وقته منسوخ شده  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## ZAh_Akb

> *من گاها ی کشیده هم ب خودم میزنم
> برای برگشتن ب روال خوندن
> *



من فعلا قدرت و جرعت این کاررو ندارم
اما گاهی که غرق در رویاها میشم و بعدش به خودم میام
سریع خودمو نیشگون میگرم :Yahoo (101):

----------


## Mohamad_R

> *من گاها ی کشیده هم ب خودم میزنمبرای برگشتن ب روال خوندن*


من روش v الکتریک رو انجام میدم بدین صورت که انگشت دستتون رو به شکل ویکتوری یا همون v در اورده و فرو کنید به پریز ! حتی چنان است که  دچار برانگیختگی الکترونی شده و از خود نور ساطع میکنید! نکته : ابتداً با پیچ چهار سو پریز رو باز کنین

----------


## Ellie.79

*کلا بهمن و اسفند فصلای خستگی کنکوریان. چون هنوز دوران جمع بندی نرسیده و یه جورایی تو میانه راه کنکور قرار دارن. زمان زیادی از خوندن گذشته و هنوز به جمع بندی نرسیدین و طبیعیه که خسته شین
ولی اینم بدونین که درصد زیادی از داوطلبا همین بهمن و اسفند شل میشن و دقیقا فرق داوطلبا مشخص میشه
بعد عید چون دیگه 3 ماه مونده و همه شروع به جمع بندی میکنن و هرروز اخبار سنجش میاد و آزمون های جمع بندی شروع میشه به همه یه تلنگر میخوره که نه بابا راستی راستی داریم به کنکور نزدیک میشیم و همه میذارن رو گاز و درس میخونن
راز موفقیت و سبقت گرفتن زمانیه که همه خسته شدن و نمیخونن , نه زمانی که تب کنکور اومده و همه با دورتند دارن درس میخونن.
از همین فردا بشینین بخونین و کارایی از قبیل : یه روز کامل تفریح کنم تا از سرم بپره و .. رو به هیچ عنوان انجام ندین چون بدتر میشه و یهو میبینین به عید رسیدین
موفق باشین*

----------


## Mohamad_R

> *اگه مردم بابامو با داداشام میان سراغتاااا*


اقا من چیکاری بیدم

----------


## Dr.Na

فهمیدم تنها نیستم
البتع از اولشم زیاد نمیخوندم
و از 26 دی ک ازمون بود تا الان ی حالت شل کن سفت کن دارم
باز اولش ی تایم ثابتی بود 
الان ی روز 6 ی روز 2 ی روز 8
حتی چن ساعت طول میکشع از جام بلند شم صبا :Yahoo (114): 
اه

----------


## Rafolin403

> دو هفتس اصلا نمیتونم درس بخونم 
> قبلش منظم روزی ۱۲ میخوندم 
> نمیدونم چرا این طوری شدم
> عذاب وجدانشو دارم 
> استرسشو دارم 
> ولی نمیخونم -_-
> اگه براتون پیش اومده چنین حالتی میشه راهنماییم کنید که چی کار کنم ؟


آدم وقتی زیادی میخونه خسته میشه به خاطر همین تا فرصتی گیر میاره میخواد از زیر کار در ره!
به نظر من یکی دو هفته استراحت کنید ولی به این صورت:
هفته ی اول روزانه به طور میانگین ۶_۷ ساعت
هفته ی دوم به طور میانگین روزی ۸_۹ساعت
بعد سومی رو باز ۱۲ بخونید و سعی کنید مغزتون رو متقاعد کنید که من بهت استراحت دادم دیگه وقتشه که دوباره برگردیم سر روال قبلی!

وگرنه گوش دادن به خستگیِ ذهن بدترین کاریه که میشه کرد... هی خسته تر و خسته تر میشید!
به جایی میرسید که دیگه حتی شاید یه ساعتم نخونید ولی اگر بتونید خودتونو گول بزنید و به خودتون تلقین کنید من دو هفته دارم استراحت میکنم و ساعت مطالعمو پایین اوردم یجورایی میتونید ذهن زو دوباره متقاعد و وادار کنید کارشو مجدا انجام بده!

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> دو هفتس اصلا نمیتونم درس بخونم 
> قبلش منظم روزی ۱۲ میخوندم 
> نمیدونم چرا این طوری شدم
> عذاب وجدانشو دارم 
> استرسشو دارم 
> ولی نمیخونم -_-
> اگه براتون پیش اومده چنین حالتی میشه راهنماییم کنید که چی کار کنم ؟


میخوام یه اعترافی کنم....
من توی سال پشت کنکورم بشدت دچار این حالت بودم
شدید ترین زمان هاش = تابستون بعداز کنکور 98 + مهر + بهمن + اسفند + فروردین + اردیبهشت + خرداد + تیر + مرداد بودن 
یعنی تقریبا اغلب ماه ها

پس وقتی خودم بشدت توی این مورد ضعف داشتم نمیتونم شخص دیگه ای رو راهنمایی کنم

بله.....اعتراف میکنم که توی 4 ماه آخر کنکور که داخل انجمن گزارش کار روزانه قرار میدادم ، چندین روز بوده که 5 ساعت یا 6 ساعت مطالعه کردم اما به دروغ داخل گزارشم نوشتم 12 ساعت ..... 

میدونم شب با حس نفرت خوابیدن و صبح با خستگی بیدار شدن یعنی چی
روزای تکراری....شعارهای پوچ بدون تاثیر.... دنیای ناامیدی و کلافگی..... پوچی.......گم کردن هدف
میدونم وقتی بیشتر روز رو توی اتاق دربسته نشستی ولی درس نمیخونی اما خانواده اونور در فکر میکنن بچه شون داره تلاش میکنه ، میدونم اون لحظه حس عذاب وجدانی که اوایل خفه کننده هست ولی بعدن تکراری وعادی میشه یعنی چی

فک وفامیل و دوست وآشنایی که وقتی میبیننت به تیکه یا بدون قصد با القاب دکتر یا مهندس یا وکیل آینده خطابت میکنن .... حس اون لحظه ات رو چشیدم ، تنفری آمیخته با حسرت وناامیدی نسبت به دیگران خود و آینده



هیچ موقع نتونستم این مشکل رو برطرفش کنم......ولی همیشه توی کنترلش موفق بودم
تا اعتراف بعدی بدرود :Yahoo (114):  :Yahoo (4): 


اغلب راهکارها و حرفایی هم که کاربرای اینجا توی تاپیک گفتن چیزی نیست جز کلیشه های بی فایده که چندین بار شنیدن و چنیدن بار جاهای دیگه خوندن.....کلیشه هایی که در99 درصد مواقع به عمل حتی نزدیک هم نمیشن....کلیشه هایی که من توی دوسال کنکورم ازشون متنفر بودم

----------


## Aryan-

> دو هفتس اصلا نمیتونم درس بخونم 
> قبلش منظم روزی ۱۲ میخوندم 
> نمیدونم چرا این طوری شدم
> عذاب وجدانشو دارم 
> استرسشو دارم 
> ولی نمیخونم -_-
> اگه براتون پیش اومده چنین حالتی میشه راهنماییم کنید که چی کار کنم ؟


سلام خدمت شما

علت اصلی استرس بیش از حد و کنترل نشده هست. احتمالا برنامه روزانه و ماهانه خوبی ندارید.

می بخشید خلاصه توضیح دادم، سرم شلوغ هست و فقط خیلی مختصر توضیح دادم تا بعدا بتونم تاپیک شما رو پیدا کنم و بهتون راهکار بدم.

----------


## ij16

> دو هفتس اصلا نمیتونم درس بخونم 
> قبلش منظم روزی ۱۲ میخوندم 
> نمیدونم چرا این طوری شدم
> عذاب وجدانشو دارم 
> استرسشو دارم 
> ولی نمیخونم -_-
> اگه براتون پیش اومده چنین حالتی میشه راهنماییم کنید که چی کار کنم ؟


ویروس اسفند ماهه

----------


## Zigzag

> *کلا بهمن و اسفند فصلای خستگی کنکوریان. چون هنوز دوران جمع بندی نرسیده و یه جورایی تو میانه راه کنکور قرار دارن. زمان زیادی از خوندن گذشته و هنوز به جمع بندی نرسیدین و طبیعیه که خسته شین
> ولی اینم بدونین که درصد زیادی از داوطلبا همین بهمن و اسفند شل میشن و دقیقا فرق داوطلبا مشخص میشه
> بعد عید چون دیگه 3 ماه مونده و همه شروع به جمع بندی میکنن و هرروز اخبار سنجش میاد و آزمون های جمع بندی شروع میشه به همه یه تلنگر میخوره که نه بابا راستی راستی داریم به کنکور نزدیک میشیم و همه میذارن رو گاز و درس میخونن
> راز موفقیت و سبقت گرفتن زمانیه که همه خسته شدن و نمیخونن , نه زمانی که تب کنکور اومده و همه با دورتند دارن درس میخونن.
> از همین فردا بشینین بخونین و کارایی از قبیل : یه روز کامل تفریح کنم تا از سرم بپره و .. رو به هیچ عنوان انجام ندین چون بدتر میشه و یهو میبینین به عید رسیدین
> موفق باشین*


مرسی عزیزم 
حتما به حرفت گوش میکنم

----------


## Zigzag

> سلام خدمت شما
> 
> علت اصلی استرس بیش از حد و کنترل نشده هست. احتمالا برنامه روزانه و ماهانه خوبی ندارید.
> 
> می بخشید خلاصه توضیح دادم، سرم شلوغ هست و فقط خیلی مختصر توضیح دادم تا بعدا بتونم تاپیک شما رو پیدا کنم و بهتون راهکار بدم.


ممنون میشم

----------


## Zigzag

> میخوام یه اعترافی کنم....
> من توی سال پشت کنکورم بشدت دچار این حالت بودم
> شدید ترین زمان هاش = تابستون بعداز کنکور 98 + مهر + بهمن + اسفند + فروردین + اردیبهشت + خرداد + تیر + مرداد بودن 
> یعنی تقریبا اغلب ماه ها
> 
> پس وقتی خودم بشدت توی این مورد ضعف داشتم نمیتونم شخص دیگه ای رو راهنمایی کنم
> 
> بله.....اعتراف میکنم که توی 4 ماه آخر کنکور که داخل انجمن گزارش کار روزانه قرار میدادم ، چندین روز بوده که 5 ساعت یا 6 ساعت مطالعه کردم اما به دروغ داخل گزارشم نوشتم 12 ساعت ..... 
> 
> ...


توصیفاتت خیلیاش در رابطه با منم صدق میکنه -.-
ولی اخرش منتظر بودم مثلا ی راهکاری بدی ولی هیچی نگفتی  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Zigzag

> آدم وقتی زیادی میخونه خسته میشه به خاطر همین تا فرصتی گیر میاره میخواد از زیر کار در ره!
> به نظر من یکی دو هفته استراحت کنید ولی به این صورت:
> هفته ی اول روزانه به طور میانگین ۶_۷ ساعت
> هفته ی دوم به طور میانگین روزی ۸_۹ساعت
> بعد سومی رو باز ۱۲ بخونید و سعی کنید مغزتون رو متقاعد کنید که من بهت استراحت دادم دیگه وقتشه که دوباره برگردیم سر روال قبلی!
> 
> وگرنه گوش دادن به خستگیِ ذهن بدترین کاریه که میشه کرد... هی خسته تر و خسته تر میشید!
> به جایی میرسید که دیگه حتی شاید یه ساعتم نخونید ولی اگر بتونید خودتونو گول بزنید و به خودتون تلقین کنید من دو هفته دارم استراحت میکنم و ساعت مطالعمو پایین اوردم یجورایی میتونید ذهن زو دوباره متقاعد و وادار کنید کارشو مجدا انجام بده!


وای ارهههههه این گول زدنه خیلی موثره 
ممنون حتما گولش میزنم

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> توصیفاتت خیلیاش در رابطه با منم صدق میکنه -.-
> ولی اخرش منتظر بودم مثلا ی راهکاری بدی ولی هیچی نگفتی


از یه شکست خورده راهکارم میخوای ؟  :Yahoo (114):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Zigzag

> از یه شکست خورده راهکارم میخوای ؟


ایشاالله که امسال میترکونی

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> ایشاالله که امسال میترکونی


*به امید خدا و دعای شما 

=/*

----------


## Dark_Light

> *به امید خدا و دعای شما 
> 
> =/*


4 روز ديگه ميخوايم بدرقت كنيم تا دانشگاه  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Grand_Master

> از یه شکست خورده راهکارم میخوای ؟


تا باشه از این شکستا :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Armin-

خب ببین به نظر من این مبارزه الکی با خودتو تموم کن و به محض دیدن این چیزی که نوشتم برو کتاب مارک منسون به اسم همه چی به *ا رفته رو گیر بیار و بخون تا مشکلتو خودت با خودت حل کنی

----------


## Aryan-

> دو هفتس اصلا نمیتونم درس بخونم 
> قبلش منظم روزی ۱۲ میخوندم 
> نمیدونم چرا این طوری شدم
> عذاب وجدانشو دارم 
> استرسشو دارم 
> ولی نمیخونم -_-
> اگه براتون پیش اومده چنین حالتی میشه راهنماییم کنید که چی کار کنم ؟


سلام مجدد

ببینید مشکل شما یه مشکل رایج هست و بیشتر دلیلش استرس هست برای غلبه بر این استرس باید هدف گذاری داشته باشید. خودتون یا مشاورتون باید یه سری اهداف کوتاه مدت و یه سری اهداف بلند مدت مشخص کنید. مثلا کوتاه مدت : من قراره تا هفته آینده 2 فصل اول ریاضی 3 رو مرور کنم و 200 تا تست بزنم و همینطور بقیه درس ها. بلند مدت : می تونید بازه های زمانی خاصی رو درنظر بگیرید مثلا تعطیلات نوروز - اردیبهشت ماه - خرداد ماه یا .... بعد یه تراز مشخص یا اگر براتون سخته یه درصد مشخص از هر درس رو درنظر بگیرید. مثلا من قرار هست عربی رو در کنکور 80 درصد بزنم و اون برنامه های کوتاه مدت شما باید این امر رو محقق کنه. یا مثلا در خرداد ماه هر یک روز در میان یکی از کنکور های سال های قبل رو می زنم و تا پایان روز بعد رفع اشکال می کنم و اگر درسی رو یادم رفته مرور می کنم.

اما برای اینکه سریع تر از این حالت خارج شید چه کنید؟ من پیشنهاد می کنم فردا که جمعه باشه رو درنظر بگیرید و با خودتون عهد کنید که این جمعه قرار نیست مطالعه کنید. از خونه برید بیرون، اگر اهل کوه هستید برید کوه اگر سخته پارکی، جنگلی، طبیعتی که اطراف تون هست. سعی کنید نهایت لذت رو ببرید بدون استرس اینکه کنکور هست و یا هر سختی دیگه ای. تا می تونید راه برید. به حرف های من و هدف گذاری و .... خوب فکر کنید با اندیشه مثبت کار مطالعه رو از شنبه با جدیت شروع کنید. برای اینکه بتونید موفق باشید سعی کنید گام های بزرگ بر ندارید مثلا برای شروع روز اول و دوم 2 ساعت صبح و دو ساعت عصر درس بخونید و به مرور این ساعت مطالعه رو افزایش بدید با توجه به توانایی هاتون. سعی کنید مکان مطالعه تون رو هم عوض کنید مثلا جای میزتون رو در اتاق عوض کنید. 

موفق باشید.

----------

